# Looking for Sexy Women's Football Jersey Blanks



## xfuture (Oct 4, 2014)

Hello, 

I have looked far and wide looking for crop top or womens football jerseys that show off some cleavage. 

I found a few places that sell the costume uniform, which would be fine, but I need to buy them wholesale for a customers order.. 

Basically I need to have something low cut, its for a sports bar. "The bartenders need to look like sex gods on game day." Said the owner.. I'm stuck. 

Will be screen printing on the back... if numbers are already on the jersey by default that's OK.. 


At this point even cotton would work....


----------

